# Barrel Covers



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I’m no expert on muzzle loaders but I know enough to keep the powder dry. I have been looking at the little barrel “condoms” for a lack of better terms. I am assuming they are a good idea with this weather moving in and the muzzle loader elk at the end of the month. My question is as follows: Can I leave the little “condom” on when I shoot? Or does it need to come off? 

One manufacturer claims it’s fine to shoot through it but I am hesitant as I feel like I have the perfect number of fingers and don’t want my face rearranged. So, what’s the consensus. 

Thanks in advance for what I am know will be sound advice.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I use electrical tape to cover my barrel. You are fine to shoot through them.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll second the electrical tape method. I've shot several deer just shooting through the tape. I've used the little condoms and I personally think they're a waste. They rip and/or fall off way to easy.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

flyfisher20 said:


> I'll second the electrical tape method. I've shot several deer just shooting through the tape. I've used the little condoms and I personally think they're a waste. They rip and/or fall off way to easy.





kstorrs said:


> I use electrical tape to cover my barrel. You are fine to shoot through them.


Enlighten me here. So just throw a few strips of electric tape over the barrel and sling lead through it? I'm not doubting the technique, just want to get it right.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Use just one strip. No need to cross the tape.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

flyfisher20 said:


> I've used the little condoms and I personally think they're a waste. They rip and/or fall off way to easy.


Taken out of context this is a profound statement.

Sorry carry on.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

weaversamuel76 said:


> flyfisher20 said:
> 
> 
> > I've used the little condoms and I personally think they're a waste. They rip and/or fall off way to easy.
> ...


Hahaha. Never shower with a raincoat. &#129315;


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> Use just one strip. No need to cross the tape.


I generally cross two strips and then one around the lag ends of the two strips. It may be overkill, but nothing is getting in my barrel. Always do this on my 7mm as well. I originally saw this on an old Crooked Horn Outfitters hunting show when they were hunting in Alaska. Their guide told them to do it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The finger covers you get in the Bandaid isle at Walgreens work good.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cut black electrical tape into a circle the diameter of my barrel, then stick that on. I dont wrap it over the sides of the barrel... we goto so much work trying to work up loads, no sense introducing minor pressure variations due to a bunch of tape that comes off randomly.


That said, I think in all the years I've hunted ML, I've used tape twice. IMO, the breech is more important than the barrel. 



Anyone still own a "Calfs knee" ??? I do... lol





-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It is highly improbable that you will "get your powder wet" down through the muzzle, but, debris is a different story. Snow is the most likely culprit, followed by mud. 
In muzzle loaders, misfires due to moisture are almost always caused at the breech. Keep those caps dry. 
Go ahead and use the "condoms" or the various tapes if you want, won't hurt a thing.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Whiskey H0und said:


> One manufacturer claims it's fine to shoot through it but I am hesitant as I feel like I have the perfect number of fingers and don't want my face rearranged. So, what's the consensus.
> 
> Thanks in advance for what I am know will be sound advice.


Something to be aware of, sometimes the air rushing ahead of the bullet will quickly inflate the cover momentarily obstructing your view of your sight and then you'll hear a "pop" ahead of the muzzleloader blast that may cause you to flinch and miss...;-) 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

While I have had the smoke pole for years, this is the first year I will be taking it into the field. In my mind I can imagine everything going wrong so I appreciate being a part of a forum where everyone is so willing to help out. As Squirrelly Dan would say, “That’s what’s I appreciates abouts yous guys.”


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Balloons


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I got curious a few years back so I tested whether or not the tape has any effect on my POI or group size. So I took some electrical tape and loaded the rest of my shooting gear up and went for a day of fact finding. 

I can now honestly say it didn't make a difference in my group size or point of impact. I shot two 5 shot groups (control without tape, then one layer of tape over the muzzle) off the bench and they were both one ragged hole. The deer I killed later that fall with tape over the barrel can attest that it doesn't make a difference. 


I now keep electrical tape on my trekking poles and a strip wrapped around my barrel. First sign of weather, I put a strip over the muzzle and breech plug. I'll be doing it again the end of this month when I have a cow tag and spike tag in my pocket. Hopefully I can add more proof that it works


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was up in Canada on a bear hunt my guide placed some over my barrel since we were in a steady rain storm. Not a bad one but it was raining none the less. 

He said that the air pressure inside the rife bore would just blow the tape off. A couple of days later we were sitting and glassing from a popular site and I looked down to see a piece of tape with a hole through it. I picked it up and made the statement that it must of been stuck too good go just get blown off and that the bullet went straight through the center of it. 

However on my testing of it I have seen no ill effects of using tape over the bore.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Water balloon grenades, they are small and fit over the muzzle very well. https://www.amazon.com/PartyMate-Balloons-53059-Balloon-Multicolor/dp/B076KL2FVB/ref=sr_1_5?crid=E6R4NDPGNVAU&keywords=water+ballon+granades&qid=1571747088&sprefix=water+ballon+%2Caps%2C214&sr=8-5
I purchased some at the local party / ballon store.


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

maybe I'm up in the night but all I've ever used is a targdot. They stick well to your barrel and keep the dirt and moisture out. been out in some nasty wet weather and as long as I keep the breech dry the dot seem to do the job very well.


----------

